# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  اسئلة وزارة ثقافة عامة مستوى أول

## الوسادة

دورة شتوية 2011

دورة شتوية 2007 

دورة شتوية 2010

دورة شتوية 2009

دورة شتوية 2008


<<<<<<<<شبكة اوائل

----------


## PrInCe BaRcA

*مشكور بس تأكد من الملفات 
الامتحانات عبارة عن اسئلة لمادة الحاسوب مش ثقافة عامة !!!*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو كتير وسادة 
رح يلزموني

----------


## Aman Qamha

بس لو سمحت ما فتحوا معي شلون بدي افتحون

----------

